# First Time applying for Business License



## citylights206 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey so I started applying for my small business license and I already got stuck. the online form is asking me to chose between what best describes my business, it gives the options clothing design, clothing manufacturing, clothing apparel and clothing store. My business is a sole proprietorship, just me working, buying shirts wholesale of line, relabeling them and printing my own designs on them myself, then reselling them off my website. which of those should I choose??


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Go backwards to the categories again and see if you can find one for printing or apparel decoration or promotional products. Or call an attorney or an accountant and ask them which category you should choose.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

We have never done this process either. Could we have someone from our local SBA help? An attorney would be expensive for us. We just don't want to mess up.


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

clothing manufacturing


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

But they aren't manufacturing, they are just decorating. Big difference. Here where I'm at I can decorate clothing from home, but I'm not allowed to manufacture clothing. Your local SBA should be able to guide you on what to fill out.


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

Usually you can get free help from the state with these kind of questions. It is in their best interest to have properly licensed businesses. I'm not saying you won't have to jump through a few hoops to get to the right person, but there is free help out there. I know back when we started we got a lot of help from the Franchise Tax Board.


----------



## alansilver (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Daunte,
You are right! Applying for a business license could be confusing, especially since you may need to get separate licenses on the state, county and city levels and each one may require of you to fill out a different form. Hiring an attorney to help you can be costly, but will probably ensure that you comply with all licensing regulations. 
A different option would be to contact Business Licenses, LLC. Their license professionals can help you get the forms you need and filled out correctly.


----------



## Jmanindie93 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone know the minimum price for a license to run a print shop out of your home?


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

CAUTION - Some may perceive this as bad advice. See your attorney.

Confession: I've never had a local business license with the city or county since 1986. If you have no compelling reason to get one, maybe you should skip it. If you don't have trucks backed up in your driveway or hordes of shoppers at your door, most people won't care. 

Many insurance agents and financial services operate out of their homes. My regular, income producing business requires me to cold call, answer the phone and set appointments. My home office has two desktops and one laptop as well as a small B&W laser and a huge color laser. Fax machine and scanner round things out.

That said, I've always registered my partnerships and recent LLC with the state as fictitious names. I've also had state tax certificates for sales tax purposes. My State Farm agent had no problem with home insurance when I had $200K in production equipment stored there. I just had to purchase special coverage elsewhere since the equipment was highly specialized. Just be sure and verify.

Never had a problem with local licensing, but that's not to say that you wont. When you DO get a business license, you're subjected to another level of scrutiny, that isn't necessarily bad.

My advice is NOT "don't get a local business", just consider whether you really need one for reasons other than compliance. Also, don't use the lack of a license as an excuse not to pay income or sales taxes.


----------



## citylights206 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice! I will take this into consideration


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, my business license was issued by my town, so the answer to your question is probably going to vary widely by locale. In my state, even though all I do is decorate garments, I am considered a manufacturer. 

I thought about going "under the radar" but decided I did not want to give my competitors an easy way to shut me down. And, it's the law here that you mist be licensed in order to operate a business. Doesn't sound optional to me.


----------

